

Outernet – a curated subset of the web broadcast from space - dps
https://www.outernet.is/en/

======
dps
Posting to see what HN make of this. A friend backed the Lantern Indiegogo
campaign yesterday [[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/lantern-one-device-
free-d...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/lantern-one-device-free-data-
from-space-forever)] which sounded exciting and useful. I love the idea here -
core knowledge, news, crisis response stuff broadcast globally.

While I'm excited about this and will probably back the Lantern myself, the
current Outernet could really use help with content. I downloaded the whole of
the Outernet [328 MB compressed] and most of the stuff is of pretty dubious
interest: "Two Randomized Trials Provide No Consistent Evidence for Nonmusical
Cognitive Benefits of Brief Preschool Music Enrichment", or advances a pretty
niche non-mainstream media outlook (the Corbett report podcast).

~~~
dps
The broadcast currently contains 758 articles, of which 676 are Wikipedia
pages.

The remainder are: \- 15 gutenberg texts (e.g. Moby Dick, Fairy Tales, by The
Brothers Grimm, ...)

    
    
      - 10 open access Harvard papers
    
      - 54 dw.de news articles
    
      and...
    

“Making (Up) an Archive: What Could Writing History Look Like in a Digital
Age?” - outernet://dash.harvard.edu/handle/1/11297828

There Can Be No Turing-Test--Passing Memorizing Machines -
outernet://dash.harvard.edu/handle/1/11684156

Corbett Report Episode 293 - The Ebola Effect -
uternet://www.corbettreport.com/episode-293-the-ebola-effect/

The Place of the Gospel of Philip in the Context of Early Christian Claims
about Jesus’s Marital Status - outernet://dash.harvard.edu/handle/1/11041837

The Activity of Reason - outernet://dash.harvard.edu/handle/1/3415961

Corbett Report Episode 293 - The Ebola Effect -
outernet://www.corbettreport.com/episode-293-the-ebola-effect/

Civilization Starter Kit v0.01 -
outernet://opensourceecology.org/outernet://opensourceecology.org/outernet://opensourceecology.org/Civilization_Starter_Kit_v0.01.pdf

Two Randomized Trials Provide No Consistent Evidence for Nonmusical Cognitive
Benefits of Brief Preschool Music Enrichment -
outernet://dash.harvard.edu/handle/1/11276120

The Collage of Humanity -
[https://collage.outernet.is/](https://collage.outernet.is/) Civilization
Starter Kit v0.01 -
outernet://opensourceecology.org/outernet://opensourceecology.org/Civilization_Starter_Kit_v0.01.pdf

Civilization Starter Kit v0.01 -
outernet://opensourceecology.org/Civilization_Starter_Kit_v0.01.pdf

The Parable of Google Flu: Traps in Big Data Analysis -
outernet://dash.harvard.edu/handle/1/12016836 "Learning from utopia:
contemporary architecture and the quest for political and social relevance."
\- outernet://dash.harvard.edu/handle/1/10579145

Middle-Period Discourse on the Zhong Guo: The Central Country -
outernet://dash.harvard.edu/handle/1/3629313

Be Careful What You Ask For: Reconciling a Global Internet and Local Law -
outernet://dash.harvard.edu/handle/1/9696322

Thinking about prestige, quality, and open access -
outernet://dash.harvard.edu/handle/1/4322577

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8612238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8612238)

